# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Guppies and their offspring

## yampeck

Hi to all,

I have a nano tank in my office which has a nana plant and shrimps.

I added 2 male and 3 female guppies few mths ago but i think about 1mth ago (not exactly sure when), 1 of the female died and both male also died by jumping out of the tank. 

Only 2 females were left. 

What is strange is that 1 of the female managed to give birth to babies twice since the male guppies died. The most recent case happened 2 days ago whereby 6 young guppies were born.

How is it possible that the female guppy gets fertilised? Anyone has the answer?
 :Huh?:

----------


## blue33

Guppies have the ability to store sperm, so the females can give birth many times. It can hold for around 3 months.  :Smile:

----------


## yampeck

wow, amazing... 

Thanks for the info, i've learnt something today.  :Smile:

----------

